# Adding red filter (25A) effect on top of VSCO film B&W preset



## LawrenceT (May 12, 2016)

I am trying to familiarize myself with Lightroom for converting Fuji x-t1 RAFs to B&W, instead of just using the in-camera JPEG conversion to monochrome. 

I have purchased two VSCO film packs 06 and 02. This is probably a stupid or simple question. But when developing my RAF files, if I use one of the VSCO B&W presets (e.g HP5+), how do I add on a red filter (25A) effect for darker skies etc. I tried adding the Lightroom B&W red filter preset and noticed that just cancels out the VSCO preset settings and is not the answer. I also tried the VSCO toolkit (darken skies) and that was not as dramatic as using the camera specific profile monochrome + R filter.

Other than playing with the color sliders, is there a quick way to simulate a red filter effect that will not cancel out the VSCO film curves etc ?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 12, 2016)

No doubt the VSCO preset uses the same sliders as the red filter preset, so the only thing you can do is manually change the sliders after you applied the VSCO preset, so you can add the desired red filter effect to the mix. Of course you can save this again as a new 'VSCO Red Filter' preset if you think you want to use these settings more often.


----------



## PhilBurton (May 12, 2016)

LawrenceT said:


> I am trying to familiarize myself with Lightroom for converting Fuji x-t1 RAFs to B&W, instead of just using the in-camera JPEG conversion to monochrome.
> 
> I have purchased two VSCO film packs 06 and 02. This is probably a stupid or simple question. But when developing my RAF files, if I use one of the VSCO B&W presets (e.g HP5+), how do I add on a red filter (25A) effect for darker skies etc. I tried adding the Lightroom B&W red filter preset and noticed that just cancels out the VSCO preset settings and is not the answer. I also tried the VSCO toolkit (darken skies) and that was not as dramatic as using the camera specific profile monochrome + R filter.
> 
> Other than playing with the color sliders, is there a quick way to simulate a red filter effect that will not cancel out the VSCO film curves etc ?


In another thread on this forum, people have said that presets are not cumulative.  In effect, the last preset (for a setting) overrides all prior values for that setting.


----------

